

Lover.ly raises 500K [WOW] - akos
http://techcrunch.com/2012/02/14/lover-ly-raises-500k-to-be-an-online-visual-inspiration-engine-for-weddings/

======
casemorton
So apparently 'visual inspiration' is the trend this year? I guess that's
better than daily deals.

